# Seeking a good version of Mozart's requiem mass



## Tricky Fish (Aug 11, 2014)

i'm building my Mozart collection after some neglect. So similar to my thread about his last 3 symphonies, I'd like a great version of his requiem mass. Ideally a great performance and at least a good quality recording.

Any recommendations?

And I know there are a number of different scores. Not should which I should start with. Thoughts?


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

I enjoy this version with John Eliot Gardiner as conductor. I'm sure there are others out there with proper CD recordings that might be able to help you out.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Two I have that I'm happy with are Philippe Herreweghe (Harmonia Mundi) and John Butt (Linn).


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

This is my favourite one, although I suppose (like my preferred recording of the symphonies) that it's more of an 'alternative' than a 'standard' first choice.










This one is completed by Duncan Druce who incorporates the amen fugue after the lacrimosa, with a really cool transition into it. As a bonus, this less expensive reissue comes with a Brahms German Requiem as well.


----------



## Musicophile (May 29, 2015)

Nereffid said:


> Two I have that I'm happy with are Philippe Herreweghe (Harmonia Mundi) and John Butt (Linn).
> 
> View attachment 71015
> 
> ...


I was a bit disappointed by the John Butt Dunedin which got great reviews (NB: I just love his Bach passions & the recording quality is spectactular), as I felt it lacked some drama, probably because my Mozart requiem reference remains this legendary one:









Maybe need to give the John Butt another spin to reconsider.


----------



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

I think there are already a few threads about this subject.
A favorite of mine!
My recommendations:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Wonderful recording.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2015)

There actually was a very recent thread identical to this one. Karl Bohm's recording is excellent. So is Gardiner's. But my favorite is still Bruno Weill's with Tafelmusik on Sony.


----------



## merlinus (Apr 12, 2014)

Schreier, Richter, Herreweghe.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2015)

The linn record is excellent


----------



## Le Peel (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Böhm is the best! Also, I like Karajan '76.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Tricky Fish said:


> i'm building my Mozart collection after some neglect. So similar to my thread about his last 3 symphonies, I'd like a great version of his requiem mass. Ideally a great performance and at least a good quality recording.
> 
> Any recommendations?
> 
> And I know there are a number of different scores. Not should which I should start with. Thoughts?


There are literally several versions of the score itself, from the Sussmayr version to other versions of "completion" by very competent modern day Mozart scholars. Many have been recorded by HIP groups I think.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I like the recent Suzuki recording, using a new score prepared from both Eybler's and Sussmayr's completions. It has a complete "Amen fugue". A very full-blooded and dramatic performance too.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Le Peel said:


>


Would be my second choice just a toenail behind the Böhm recording :tiphat:


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

While Herreweghe is still my favorite. Harnoncourt's recording is quite good!


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I've got a great recording by Beecham. But ancient but excellent


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Either one of these masterful renditions:


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

The Schreier is my favorite closely followed by Bohm.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

My favorite is Colin Davis with the Bayerischen Rundfunks Orchestra.

Runners-up are Karl Bohm with the Vienna Philharmonic and Masaaki Suzuki with Bach Collegium Japan.


----------

